# Hilti Rotary Hammer Drills



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

Could someone shed something light on the difference between various Hilti TE 7X drill? The have the spec for TE 70, but not 72, 74, 75, 76. 

Are the TE 72, 74, 75, 76 discontinued? 

If not taken service into account, how similar spec Dewalt, Bosch, Milwaukee rotary hammer drill compared to Hilti? Let's assume Hilti is better, but would others be way behind, or just about 25% (example) behind in term of durability and performance?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The Hilti 74,75, & 76 may be discontinued. The 74 is an SDS Max while the 72 is an SDS (different size bits) I could not justify it for me, but the nicest thing about the SDS Max is that they can use the spade bit for digging.

Hilti makes super quality tools but are expensive for a DIY'r. I have one of the Bosch tools and am very happy with it.
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=228261 
.


----------



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

If given a same price and age, should I buy a 72, 75 or 76?

It appears the 72 has 5" max concrete, 76 has 6", while the 75 only has 3. Is this true?

The 72 has a different look than all others, is it built for a different target users (such as professional contractors)?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I really don't know Hilti except that they make very good commercial quality tools for heavy duty use. For occasional use for a DIY application the Hilti Max numbers are not as important. The Max numbers don't mean that the tool will never work past that point. It just means that the tool won't be as fast or last nearly as long as it would normally.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

What is your intended use for the drill? How often do you anticipate using it? Is renting more efficient than buying? You need to ask yourself these questions then choose a drill based on the answer. I use a Dewalt D-handle rotary drill (sorry don't know the model # and don't feel like digging through the trailer for it this morning) for 80% of my masonry drilling and/or demolition activity. The drill has a 1" bit capacity and will do light chipping as well. If I have to drill the occasional larger than 1" hole I simply use a smaller diameter bit and drill several smaller holes then knock out the center. If I have a lot of holes to drill like that or apearance is critical I will rent a larger more capable drill and run a coring bit. I have a smaller Makita for lighter situations which utilizes a 1/2" chuck instead of the SDS max. I use these for proffesional use and have had both for while now. If you are consitantly going to be drilling 3" to 4" holes through foundation walls with a coring bit or drilling and chipping concrete slabs on a regular basis the Hilti is the way to go. I have used Hilti in the past and they are comfortable to run especially for long periods. I don't think the average DIYer really needs to make that kind of investment but if you do more power to you and enjoy it.


----------



## vdu (Jun 26, 2009)

ARI001 said:


> I don't think the average DIYer really needs to make that kind of investment but if you do more power to you and enjoy it.


You're right. However, I noticed that buying a good used powerful drill off Craigslist for example is very feasible. Not only that, the price between Hilti and others appear not that much difference. Also, I reason, a gas tank cost a lot of money. I asked my self why save $50, which is almost nothing these days, and not get a great tool. Sure, a lot of $50 will add up, but I don't often buy things like this at all. Renting a few times will be much more than the tool itself. Then, the bits themselves cost $60 new. So, I think the tool actually is the cheap one.

Another reason I want to go with Hilti, is that it's almost like a religion with this name. It seems they really produce great superior tools that no one I read says a bad things about it. I don't like fan boys, but I believe those are actual facts, not marketing machine from Hilti from my research. I hope that is the case.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

vdu said:


> ......Another reason I want to go with Hilti, is that it's almost like a religion with this name......


 You're right on that point. I bought a Festool jig saw partly because I had other Festool gear and partly because of being overly optimistic as to the feature set associated with the NAME.

What happened was that I've never used the guide rail stop ($16 accessory) and have used the jigsaw very little compared to my Bosch barrel grip saw.

Another comparison would be when I bought a Porsche P'791. Well actually a Porsche design that is made by Metabo. It is really a high end drill that was a flop on the market because nobody wanted to take it to a job site because they thought it looked goofy.

I got a good deal on a close-out sale. It came with two chucks one for SDS plus bits and the second for regular drill bits. The only thing I wish for is that it would have come with a real Porsche to drive it around.


----------

